# Munising MI and Pictured Rocks Area



## lilsean95 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey All, I will be fishing in the Munising and the Picture Rock area in May with my father-in-law and wife. How is the fishing for Pike and Muskie? Also, how is the big water for Lake Trout at that time of the year. I will be there between 21st-31th of May. I am a huge small mouth fisherman but would like to try my luck at Pike and Muskie any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

I got nothin' on Muskie or Lk Trout, but Pike are in almost every inland lake...and there's no shortage of lakes south of Munising...

Don


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

A bit early for lake trout, but, the coho's and steelhead may still be in close. As far as musky there are only a few lakes in the area that have them, look up a stocking report, I will not post the lakes that have them on here.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I didn't fish it, but I remember seeing 2 huge lake trout finning slowly along the dock while waiting for the tour boat for Pictured Rocks. It was right around Memorial Day.

If you're looking for big pike, go a bit further south and try BBDN.


----------



## TieStick (Apr 14, 2010)

There are monster pike in Munising Bay near Grand Island. Three pike >40" caught in same day on small suckers at least 8" long. Good luck.


----------

